# Kingway type jig for South bend 9



## martik777 (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm looking for an example of a jig to measure V-way wear on a 9A . The flat horizontal surfaces behind the front V and between the 2 rear V's and the rear vertical surface. all appear unworn. There is too mach wear on the T/S ways to be useful.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2019)

Here are some Kingway pics


			kingway machinists alignment - Google Search


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2019)

Best way to learn how to inspect and scrape in your SB is to take a scraping class from the Master, Richard King.
I learned so much in one week!


----------



## martik777 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks, I've seen those but they all have the cut out tube riding on the V-ways which are worn. I need to indicate off the unworn horizontal and vertical surfaces


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2019)

Bob?
You want to take this one? You need to identify the original factory surfaces. It sounds like you have identified a good source.
Richard King watches this site, he'll be along.


----------



## astjp2 (Jul 15, 2019)

There are 2 sets of inverted V's, the saddle only rides on the front, so use the back one to put the way alignment tool to measure the front one.


----------



## martik777 (Jul 15, 2019)

Saddle rides on front and back V's  (V1 and V3)  T/S rides on 2nd from back V (V2 and F1)  All 3 V's are worn, V2 the least.

Plan is to indicate off of surfaces A B C or B C D.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 15, 2019)

Tail stock ways are like new


----------



## martik777 (Jul 16, 2019)

That picture is the headstock end, no wear there ever, past the chuck there is some wear


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 21, 2019)

If he wants my help he can ask in my forum page at top of categories


----------

